# Importer mes contacts msn ?



## iValentin (18 Juillet 2010)

Salut a tous,

La majorité de mes mails sont envoyés a mes contacts msn, mais m'ayant conseille de passe par Gmail, j'ai créer une adresse, et j'y récupère mes mails de mon adresse hotmail.
Mais, quand je veux envoyer un mail, dans "Mail", je n'ai que les adresses de mes contacts iPad, et pas de Hotmail.

Donc, comment faut il faire pour pouvoir récupère toutes mes adresses ?

Merci beaucoup.
Val'


----------



## lepetitpiero (18 Juillet 2010)

il te faut les saisir dans le carnet d'adreeses


----------

